# Airacobra Kingcobra racer info?



## pacer (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wondering if you guys have any pictures of the P-39 Cobra III and P-63 Crazy Horse? Thanks!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 18, 2011)

Google search......


----------



## otftch (Apr 21, 2011)

I have one each of Cobra II,Mr Mennen,Sohio and Red N62822 if you want them.
Ed


----------

